# We will miss our little Sapphire.



## sk1tt135

I'm new to these forums, but I just lost my little girl last night. She was a blue rat and she always stole the food from everyone else so she was a bit chubby. I doubt I have any pictures but I'll try to find some. The girls only recently moved back to my house so that's why I might not have pictures. I just woke up this morning and went to feed them and she was curled up peacefully in a little ball...  I will miss her so much. I'll try to find some pictures so you can see her.


----------



## Sky14

I hope you feel better soon! 

Was she a full blue? You know, no white?


----------



## sk1tt135

Yes, she was all blue.


----------



## Sky14

Wow!! that's hard to find! I've had a few blues but they all had a little bit of white on their underside or white socks. :roll: Did you get her from a breeder?


----------



## sk1tt135

Nope, I've had bad experiences with my local breeders so until I find a good one, mine are from pet stores. =x


----------



## Sky14

8O 8O 8O You lucky!


----------



## Inesita

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sk1tt135

Guys, Godiva left me this morning. :'( I woke up and checked on the girls and she was acting strange and I watched her little bit and then she looked like she was having a seizure so I took her out and help onto her. :'( She was squeaking and shaking and just laid in my arms which she hardly ever did. And I laid there with her in my arms for a few minutes and she was gone. Two rats in one week... :'(


----------



## Forensic

How old was Godiva? I really hope you don't have something going through your household... and poor Shampoo's all by herself now, huh?


----------



## sk1tt135

Godiva was our youngest, she was only about 6-7 months, I'm guessing. She was from a pet store so I'm not sure her exact age. And yeah Shampoo's on her own now. :'(


----------



## Inesita

Ah, I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## crapola

i'm so sorry for your double loss


----------



## sk1tt135

Shampoo's doing fine, just to let you guys know. I'm spoiling her like crazy since she's my last one for now. When she's gone my boyfriend and I are hoping to try again with another breeder and get some boys. But until she's gone, I'm gonna spoil her sooo much. =D


----------



## Sky14

You might want to take her to a vet to be sure she doesn't have a virus!!!


----------



## sk1tt135

Nah, she's fine. She loves to give kissies and she finally sits and lets me stritch her head, her newfound love lol. And I'm giving her lots of food. If she was showing signs of illness or anything, I would take her to a vet immediately but she's not. She's happy and bruxxes all the time. =]


----------



## twitch

i'm not sure about SDA, its a virus i know but never had to deal with myself. if i remember correctly from what i have read though symptoms tend to show very suddenly though they may have had it for a while. i think there is a blood test that can be done to check for it. i do know its very deadly if not fought aggressively and early though. maybe someone who has had the unfortunate experience can better help but it would be a concern of mine losing two so close together and so suddenly.


----------



## MagicalLobster

Aw. I had a full blue named Cheeko from sixth to eigth grade.  I'm sorry.


----------



## RatCrazy

here are some links that i have found very useful in figuring out what is what.

SDA
Viruses
Resiratory, Viruses, Myco
Myco 
Pnuemonia 
Qurrantine 
health basics
another good one

:EDIT: links hmm not working for some reason sorry new at this

:EDIT: maybe this time???


----------



## RatCrazy

oh forget it *L*


----------



## Forensic

RatCrazy said:


> here are some links that i have found very useful in figuring out what is what.
> 
> SDA
> Viruses
> Resiratory, Viruses, Myco
> Myco
> Pnuemonia
> Qurrantine
> health basics
> another good one
> 
> :EDIT: links hmm not working for some reason sorry new at this
> 
> :EDIT: maybe this time???


There, I think... Too many spaces...


----------



## RatCrazy

thankyou forensic


----------



## sk1tt135

Thanks for the links, but I promise you, Shampoo is doing fine. If there was anything wrong, even if she just had a bit of porphyrin I would take her to get her checked out. No sneezing, she's not lethargic, she's fine. I'm not new at this, I've had rats for almost 7 years, I've heard the horror stories of SDA and Sendai. So thank you, but it's not needed.


----------



## Sky14

Well if your SURE....

I'd still take her to a vet if I could......

I'm just really worried for you because I had an almost identical incident and I managed to get my 4 remaining girls to a freind that works as a vets asst. and he checked them over and he said they MIGHT be ok he gave a 50/50% on if they had a virus but I couldn't pay to have the"pro" look at them for over 150$ EACH!!! 8O so if you want to take that chance that's fine with me it's your ratsy and you'll have to live with it if she, you know.... 

And I was VERY lucky none of my other girls got sick! I think the only thing that saved them was that they were in a different cage from the 2 that died.


----------



## sk1tt135

I don't think you should really be trying to make me feel guilty... But whatever... I'm positive she is FINE.


----------



## Sky14

I'm not trying to make you feel guilty just aware of everything that could/can and might still happen.

Sorry if I upset you.  
I'm just trying to help...


----------

